# πράξη εφαρμογής



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2008)

Ορισμός, από εδώ.

Η *πράξη εφαρμογής *είναι η διοικητική ενέργεια με την οποία γίνεται η εφαρμογή της πολεοδομικής μελέτης και όλες οι ιδιοκτησίες καθίστανται άρτιες και οικοδομήσιμες.
Με την πράξη εφαρμογής καθορίζονται
α) τα τμήματα γης που αφαιρούνται από κάθε ιδιοκτησία για εισφορά γης
β) τα τμήματα που μετατρέπονται σε χρηματική εισφορά
γ) η οφειλόμενη εισφορά σε χρήμα εκπεφρασμένη σε τ.μ.

Ο συντάκτης τα έχει βάλει με το τελικό ν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν είναι πιο σωστό το _act of application_ (το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος μηχανικός στο .gr) ή το _act of implementation_ (που απλώς αρέσει σε μένα). Έχω πει και το ξαναλέω ότι δεν τα κατέχω αυτά.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2008)

Implementation Act.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2008)

Σωστός! Βλακωδώς δεν το έψαξα έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------

